# Liquidating poison collection, simon centenial bitters and many more!



## barb2 (Oct 6, 2006)

HI
 I am a new member.  After months of thinking, I have decided to sell my father's and my bottle collection.   I have lots of poisons, an original Simon Centenial Bitters bottle-amber- and many more. I need help understanding what is the best way to sell them, private sale, auction, giving them to someone to sell for a fee??  How do you go about figuring out what their value is today??  Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.  Anyone interesed feel free to make an offer I can' refuse!!
 Thanks,
 Barb


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, an original Simons amber. I can't find the last one that sold online. I'd guess about 2000-3000. I wouldn't ebay that one. Use a  good auction house, maybe Heckler. A commision is the same as a fee but they'ld realy know what they're doing Go to Conn tomorrow, there's a big time going on there. The poison people will be asking for details soon I'm sure.
 Good luck and nice to have you hear.


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Barb, I would be interested in seeing some of the poison bottles. With some bottles, you can do well selling privately to a collector, other times an auction is the best option. Poisons are the main thing I collect. Thanks! ~Jim

  PS: I would definitely recommend Heckler or another reputable bottle auction house for the Simon's. That is a very rare and desirable bottle!


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,post some pictures of the poisons i would like to see whats there please,by the way that Jim guy.......nice guy and all,but he doesnt have any more room at this time for any more poisons,now i on the other hand have room.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## barb2 (Oct 7, 2006)

HI
 Thank you for all of the input and help.  I will be taking pictures of the bottles, could someone tell the best way to do this.  I don't do computers to much and mine seems to move so slow.  Do I take them and then download them to a file??  How do I then get them from a file to everyone seeing them?  Help!
 Thanks,
 Barb


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Barb, After taking your pictures with a digital camera, you will need to save them to a file on your computer. When you go to upload a picture for your post on the forum, click the browse button and find the file that has you bottle pictures. Then, select the picture that you want to add to the post and click OK. 

  Sometimes, my pictures come up too large. If this happens, I right click on the photo in my file to edit it, then reduce the size by half and it works. I hope this helps []. ~Jim

  Rick- I'm so glad to hear that you have some extra room....I'm going to send you 100 amber Clorox bottles for Christmas []. And yes, they are all gallon screw-tops! ~Jim


----------

